# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Mendohu pak !!!

## tr0j4

Kjo eshte nje loje matematikore..
dikush thot nje numer 2 shifror ose me shume (shifra e fundit duhet te jete 2 ose me e madhe) dhe pastaj une jap rezultatin se sa do te dale shuma kur mbledhim 5 rreshta qe do ti shenojme rend nje numer ti nje une, (shifrat varen se sa shifror e keni dhen numrin e pare).
marim nje shembull:
*
Albulena - nje antare e forumit
Albani - une
*

Albulena jep nje numer 2 shifror ose me shume (shifra e fundit 2 ose me e madhe) dhe une i tregoj rezultatin pas 5 rreshtave me numra.

Shembull:



```
Albulena - numri 649
Albani - rezultati do te jete 2647
Albulena - jep numrin tjeter (3shifror se keshtu filloi) 782
Albani - jep numrin 217
Albulena - jep numrin 603
Albani - jep numrin 396
```

Ketu u bene 5 rreshta pas mbledhjen do te dale numri *2647*
  649
  782
  217
  603
+396
--------
 2647 - provojeni

---------------------------------------------------------------

Tash qe ta vertetojme edhe ne forum postuesi i rradhes te jap nje numer sipas rregulles (2shifror ose me shume, shifra e fundit 2ose me shume)
pastaj une e tregoj rezultatin pas 5 rreshtave me shifra te njejta dhe jap nje numer, postuesi tjeter nje numer... keshtu me rradhe deri ne 5 rreshta pasi ti mbledhni do te dale numri qe thash une  :buzeqeshje: 

ejani lexojeni me vemendje, lodhuni, argetohuni..  :perqeshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

357 ....... ?

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

..................... ???

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Neyse, po e jap vet nje tjeter :

48 !!

.....................

----------

